# Hairazor's Halloween 2021



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The weather waffled so much as to whether it would rain so I scaled back. One daylight shot and 3 night shots


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

OMG i luv it Hairazor....Wait though i came trick r treating to this house and you chased me with your broom hehe👻


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the gauntlet of skellies on the front walk - only the brave shall pass!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Classic Halloween display. Love it!!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Excellent display. Agree with others, love the skellies and array of pumpkins. Like I've said before I wish I had a porch like that.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love it Hairazor.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is an awesome display. I always say ya can't have enough pumpkins!!! I love your porch and the skellies!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I love it! Those candles are awesome. Love the use of “waffled”. That cracked me up for some reason.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for positive comments


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the porch haunt


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

🎃Hairazor everything looks amazing! I LOVE all your jack o lanterns, where did you get that huge one? Love it, although the small silly looking jack o lantern, in front, is my favorite. I just really like it. 🎃 I can't even begin to tell you how much I love your front walk of skeletons (my favorite thing)! I'm going to "borrow" that for next year! Very cool!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks PrettyG. The huge pumpkin was given to me by my sister who has since passed away, needless to say my most prized Halloween decoration. It has no markings to tell from whence it came. Steal away the skeleton idea. Actually my original goal was to have them standing but circumstances kept me from getting that done so sitting it was, a light of some kind between each ones feet.


----------

